# low stream strength



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

I was flushing my boat yesterday evening when I noticed that the boat wasn't peeing. I stopped the engine right away and tried to see if there was anything wrong. It was doing just fine in the water and onluly noticed it when I was flushing it. So I reconnected it
Beau and started the engine back up. I kept it in neutral and fever up the Rpms and noticed that the stream came back but it wasnta strong flow. Should I be worried about this? Does anyone think my water pump needs to be replaced?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

There are actually many possibilities.

Low water pressure at your house.

Crappy Ear Muffs.

Water pump beginning to become weak or have a set in the impeller.

1st I'd set the motor in a bucket and try it....That would represent the same conditions as being in the water.

When was the last water pump change.......How many hours / years ago?


----------



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm sure it's not the water pressure or ears. The water pressure is on city water and the ears are somewhat new. Plenty of stregnth and water pouring out of the ears and going into the engine...or so it looked. I will try the bucket of water to see if thats the problem. It has been about 2 years since the last pump change about 50hrs or so. The engine is a 06 Merc 115hp 4 stroke efi if that helps


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Pull the water discharge hose off the pee fitting on the cowling and run a wire through the fitting. They get blocked with deposits. 

If the water coming out is really hot, then your need to start looking at thermostats, poppit valve, and impeller. 

Several excellent engine repair shops on this forum can take care of you. 

To name a few..
Emerald Coast Marine
TMS
Nelson Marine


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I've had something similar happen my issue was fixed with what patriot is recommending .
There was some kind of insect nest in the fitting where the water comes out .


----------

